# Garden State GRC Specialty



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Would love to come down - but alas, it's a trek to get down that way...Maybe next year!
E


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Question from a *"NEWBIE"* please:

If I want to enter my puppy in this Specialty, how do I go about hiring a handler to work with? The show is 3 1/2 weeks away so I need to find one fast if I am going to move forward with this. 

Thanks in advance!!

BTW-my puppy is 9 months old today on 09-09-09


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Well first you need to make sure the entries have not closed. I would contact your breeder and ask her about some reputable handlers in your area. Most likely they will want to see the dog before they show it. So you will probably need to call and first ask if they have room for a Golden in that class. Second I would be sure to get start getting your puppy's body and coat in shape for the ring. You may want to pass on this show and plan for another. That would give you more time to prepare. Have you been to handling/socialization classes? You may want to try those and practice for a fun match in your area. Also, ask your questions here there are many that are always willing to help. Good luck!


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for replying Ash! 

Well the reason my breeder can't help is because she is in Canada and I am in New Jersey. 

My main question was HOW do I go about finding a handler. I did get a suggestion sent to me privately and I most likely will contact them and get some info. 

After reading the fine print on the paperwork that AmbikaGR had posted, I think I have a problem...it says the Puppy must be American born. I could enter him as Amateur Owner/Handler but it's not something I am interested in doing at this point. So I may pass this time and just go to check out the show and get more information. 

Can someone tell me what Regular Class and Non-Regular class is? I am also trying to find out if there is anything we can enter just for fun. How do I find out about Fun Matches in my area??

Once I find a handler hopefully they can tell me what to do to keep him and his coat in shape. 

I have not taken any handlling classes as of yet. But he is extremely socialized so that will not be a problem at all. He has been through Puppy Kindergarten, Basic Obdedience and we are now in Puppy Agility. He also took 8 "play only" classes which was fun for him.


Thanks again!!

Jeanne


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> After reading the fine print on the paperwork that AmbikaGR had posted, I think I have a problem...it says the Puppy must be American born. I could enter him as Amateur Owner/Handler but it's not something I am interested in doing at this point. So I may pass this time and just go to check out the show and get more information.
> 
> Can someone tell me what Regular Class and Non-Regular class is? I am also trying to find out if there is anything we can enter just for fun. How do I find out about Fun Matches in my area??
> 
> Jeanne


You would need to also register your dog with the AKC in order to show, if he is not already. The only time and class you would not be able to enter him in once he is registered with the AKC would be the American Bred Class.

The regular classes consist of
6-9 months
9-12 months
12- 18 (sometimes 15) months
15-18 months (if 12-15 months is offered)
Novice
Amateur Owner/handler
Novice
Bred By Exhibitor
American Bred
Open

Some Non - regular classes

Veterans
Field Trial Dog 
Hunting Dog

As for fun matches, where you train will pprobably subscribe to the Match Show Bulletin which will list most of the matches in your area.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I usually go just to watch all of the gorgeous goldens competing. Would be happy to sit and cheerlead with other GRF members! :banana:


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks again for the information! Again I am very new at this so anything is much appreciated! He is AKC registered, so have decided I am going to look for someone who can be his handler for that show. Now to rush the paperwork in. I'll keep you posted and Cindy we would love a cheerleader if this all works out for us!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jeanne...How did I miss that you got a new puppy???? Is that him in your avatar? He's stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you so much!  Yes, he is our new puppy! 

After we had to put Angelo down, it took me a while to come back to the Forum. I obviously took it very hard, and continue to at times.

But I am back now with a new little guy. He makes us smile ALOT!

Let me know if you come to the show!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I won't be there, but Diva will be!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Change of plans, I'll be there! Hope to see some of you!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

As embarrassing as they may be, both my guys are entered in Rally Novice A.
Its my first show ever and I just hope to get through it. 
Jeanne I didn't know you got a new puppy, we went back to Cape May Beach this year and I thought of you. 
I hope to see GRF's there.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

stan and ollie said:


> As embarrassing as they may be, both my guys are entered in Rally Novice A.
> Its my first show ever and I just hope to get through it.
> Jeanne I didn't know you got a new puppy, we went back to Cape May Beach this year and I thought of you.
> I hope to see GRF's there.


 
Don't be embarassed at all by what you or your dogs may do in the ring. We were all Novice A handlers at some point. Very few of us were "polished" at that time. Have fun and "try" not to stress over it. Your pups will pick up on the stress and respond with their own stress. The only failures are those that never train and thus never enter their dogs in my opinion. Hope to see you there.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Hank, I'm actually excited, as my instructor tells me don't forget the show is all Goldens and they are all just as silly as your dogs. I'm more worried about me as I go blank - 360, 270, spiral left, spiral right and the everloving pivot!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

stan and ollie said:


> I'm more worried about me as I go blank - 360, 270, spiral left, spiral right and the everloving pivot!


And those would be some of the reasons I do not do Rally!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is off topic but I want to say I love your puppy's name. Lazyriver Circle Of Love. What is his call name?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stan and Ollie, cheers for you guys! My worst thing is when I can't remember what number is next after a spiral- is it sign 11? Is it sign 14? It's pretty funny.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Well we will see what I have learned. So many times my instructor says "no Susan left spiral" and I literally don't know what she is talking about, wasn't I going left? Some times I just cannot find the next number. Yikes! I do need to do a "first show" I have no expectations so it maybe fun. Jill, like you my instructor sets up really hard practice courses so I hope this is easier. My instructor tells me we will love the judge, she is great so that's a plus


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

Jill, his call name is Halo 

Stan & Ollie's mom...thank you SOOOO much for thinking of us in Cape May!! That was a special time I will never ever forget. We couldn't book anything there in time this year so we went back up to Stowe, Vermont and spent a week there with the boys.

Hank, I didn't end up registering Halo after all. After the fact, I wish I did as I was able to find some handlers that were available. But it's better that I not rush into anything. 

I am doing Puppy Agility with Halo right now and boy...it's difficult for me. I am the one that needs the training!! Not sure what I'll do when our classes end in the next week or two. He is not old enough to start a beginners class and I'll have to think if I even want to move forward with that. Alot of people are recommending Rally but I think I may have the same problem...spirals??? ACK LOL! I may take a handling class just to prepare him if I do decide to enter him in any future shows. 

I WILLl be at the show regardless with Halo so I hope that we can all meet at some point. That would be great!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I lOVE the name name "Halo" Jeanne!

Is there a schedule of events for the day listed somewhere?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I lOVE the name name "Halo" Jeanne!
> 
> Is there a schedule of events for the day listed somewhere?


 
You will find it here

http://www.raudogshows.com/jp/October/GSGR09.htm


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Would have been there but I have an anniversary dinner to be at.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I am recovering from a long weekend. The weather Saturday held up most of the day with just a couple of light sprinkles and yesterday was just glorious!
Yesterday at the GSGRC Specialty Oriana and I ventured back into the open obedience ring. We had a pretty good clas but on the retrieve over the high jump my thro bounced towards the judge and when he moved away from it she must of thought he was going to get het dumbbell and took off over the jump before the judge said anything. 
On Saturday she was enterd in the CCA and was the picture of impeccable behavior. I worked the event so I did not have much time for her. She laid quietly the entire time in her crate along side my table. I was expecting a whirling tornado when I took her out to present her to the evaluators but she was so well behaved I had to check her tongue to be sure I had the right dog. So although the evaluators thought she needed to mature some physically they all felt she was deserving of three qualifying scores and thus recieved her CCA certificate.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay! That's my girl! Hank, who were the CCA evaluators? Would love to hear their comments. So Oriana has the tongue spots too?
Congrats again!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The evaluators were Sandy Selander, Patricia Herschman and Janice Provenzano (who came to our rescue last minute when Marcia Schlehr was not able to make it).
As for the evaluators comments the one who was the most "critical" actually scored her the highest. 

She felt the following were her weak points.
Leggy (felt that would change as she matured and her ribcage dropped/sprung)
Lean (woulld like to see a little more weight on ner)
Skull narrow, stop lacking 
Ribs lack spring
Scapula upright
Humerus upright
Pasterns long
Feet fair 
Overangulated in the rear
Hocks weak
Lacking undecoat
Front tracks wide when gaiting
The other two judges agreed basically with all the above.

The positive comments centered on the following
Forechest
Neck
Topline - both standing and while moving
Pigment
Athletic Body
Feminine


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was at this event! It was our first Show and we enjoyed it tremendously! We met many wonderful people and furkids!!! Congratulations!!! We also talked to many breeders. I met Janice and told her about the passing of our beautiful Samantha to cancer. She was so, so nice and so was her husband! We miss Samantha everyday but our hearts and home need a Golden in it. I am hoping Janice can help us. I wish I could have met you!!! Again, congratulations!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

We had a fantastic day! Our boy Casa went Winners Dog / Best Of Winners for a 4 point major! It was hot though - I got a sunburn!


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

nice going Kara! Congratulations!!!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish I could have gotten to the conformation ring on Sunday but we were somewhat tied to the Rally ring. Both dogs qualified even with the worst handler in the world, me. It was a very small entry and they got 2nd and 3rd place. The conformation ring sounded like the place to be and I am sure that is where most GRF's were.
Poor Stanley had a tough day, he was so nervous, and would not let me out of his sight. As soon as they got out of the car Oliver was all "Oh this looks like fun, let's go" and Stan was all "Whoa is me, what now?". I thought Stan would calm down after awhile but he never did. We walked him and walked him but we could not calm those nerves. He was not as bad in the ring, I suppose that was familiar from our Rally classes. 
Since they now have the first leg of Novice A, I will try him again at a show, if he is still as nervous, he will have a career as a couch potato, and ball retrieving excellent.
I have to say, the weather was beautiful, North Branch Park was very nice,
and being surrounded by beautiful Goldens at every turn made it a good day.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> So Oriana has the tongue spots too?


You might say that! :--big_grin:


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> You might say that! :--big_grin:


I love the pic...my Kody has spots too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Faelan was also 'lacking maturity' for his CCA and I asked the judges about whether we should really wait until the dogs are 3 or even 4 and they all agreed that would help LOL


----------

